# I'm really worried



## bibs (Nov 27, 2010)

Reading the news in the site of engineers Australia a 50$ increase for the CDR application will be into effect from Jan 1,2011, I applied for CDR along with 450$ bank draft via Fedex today. Now, I read that news on 20th Dec and during this period , due to my hectic schedule, I didn't have any time to check their site again. Now today, after posting when I logged on to the site, there was an announcement that Engineers Australia will be closed from 24 Dec to 4th Jan  During this period i checked the public holidays in Australia and thinking Engineers Australia is also a government body, I thought the office will remain open in usual days. My bad 

Now should I post another 50$ draft quickly so that my application will be processed soon? Or, will they consider the date of postage of the application?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I wouldn't be too worried and if they expect the additional fee from you they will advise you.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Of course...

Besides, $50 doesn't really sound like that much as long as they only require you to pay it once.


----------

